# Wlan Trouble on Wxtensa 5635



## momus (Jul 15, 2010)

Ollah,

i wanted to try out FreeBSD 8.0 on my new Extensa 5635, but somehow i cant get the wlan module to work.

as descript here http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2010-July/057552.html
i downloaded the newest iwn and iwnfw , compiled and installed it.

Somehow the iwn driver doest do a thing. No wlan device (wlan0) is detected during boot process ...

When i load the iwn modul by hand, i get something like


```
alc0: <Atheros AR8131 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci9
alc0: 0x4000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF)
alc0: cannot allocate memory resources.
device_attach: alc0 attach returned 6
```

does anyone know what this means? or how to get my wlan to work?

thx!


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2010)

What wireless chipset does it actually have?

`# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`

Is it enabled in the BIOS?


----------



## momus (Jul 15, 2010)

I cant dissable anything in bios, so i guess wlan is enabled ...

for pciconf

..

```
alc0@pci0:9:0:0: class=0x2000 card=0x02531025 chip=0x10631969 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Attasic (Now owned by Atheros)'
class = network
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2010)

All right, please show the whole output:
`# pciconf -lv`


----------



## momus (Jul 17, 2010)

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x02531025 chip=0x2a408086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile Memory Controller Hub'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x02531025 chip=0x2a428086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel Mobile Graphic (Mobile Intel 4 Series Chipset Family)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:	class=0x038000 card=0x02531025 chip=0x2a438086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel Mobile Graphic (Mobile Intel 4 Series Chipset Family)'
    class      = display
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x02531025 chip=0x29378086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x02531025 chip=0x29388086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x02531025 chip=0x293c8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x02531025 chip=0x293e8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x02531025 chip=0x29408086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:3:	class=0x060400 card=0x02531025 chip=0x29468086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:5:	class=0x060400 card=0x02531025 chip=0x294a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 6'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci2@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x02531025 chip=0x29348086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x02531025 chip=0x29358086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x02531025 chip=0x29368086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci5@pci0:0:29:3:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x02531025 chip=0x29398086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x02531025 chip=0x293a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib4@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x02531025 chip=0x24488086 rev=0x93 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x02531025 chip=0x29198086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'ICH9M LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010601 card=0x02531025 chip=0x29298086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) Mobile SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x02531025 chip=0x29308086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none2@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x13058086 chip=0x00838086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
alc0@pci0:9:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x02531025 chip=0x10631969 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Attansic (Now owned by Atheros)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

```
none2@pci0:7:0:0: class=0x028000 card=0x13058086 chip=0x00838086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
class = network
```

...which looks like it needs iwn1000fw.ko loaded first.

Your link just goes to the 8.2-rc2 announcement, so it's hard to tell what you did.  Please show your uname -a and /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## momus (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello,

thx for the help! To clear things, following this thread http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8041 i patched my kernel sources (because i have no wlan or eth, i copied them using a usb drive). I now get the same error like a guy on the #32 post of the thread http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=49178&postcount=32. I don can compile the iwn and iwnfw module in the source tree, but i cant compile the whole kernel ...

Any idea?


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 18, 2010)

Updating to 8.1 isn't an option? It includes a working iwn(4) driver for the 1000 series cards.


----------

